# help please!



## kytsam (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey anybody, everybody... just a question i have been running a 600 w hps on my plants for awhile now and always wanted to get those lower nugs bigger and thought why not add a cfl as the side lighting... my question is.


Can you put a HPS+CFL in the same grow room im just parnoid and would like to no the answer to everything better to be safe than sorry lol all theorys appreciated thanks


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 21, 2011)

sure you just run them on the same 12/12 light schedule assuming you are not growing autos.  CFL's aren't going to be adding a lot of lumens cmopared to a 600HPS though.  I like to tie down my plants as much as possible in order to try and create a flat canopy.  There are also SCROG methods and other ways of training the plants.


----------



## kytsam (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for quick responce!

I Am currently running Auto ak47 x Lowryder 2 under 24 hours of light with a 600 hps and a 250 flowering cfl is that alrite to have that in there or does it have to be either cfl lighting or hps??


----------



## nova564t (Feb 21, 2011)

Lumens is lumens


----------



## kytsam (Feb 21, 2011)

Ty


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2011)

I would forget the side light CFLs.  Unless you can get the CFLs within inches of the sides of the plants, their benefits will be little to none.  Even 6" away, CFLs lose much of their effective light.  I think you would be far better off doing some LST or SCROG.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2011)

Since you are running auto I don't believe side lighting will do much good. most auto have a few smaller side branch buds and 1 big main cola on top


----------



## kytsam (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's guy's!

I already bought the cfl so im just going to leave it in there with the 600 plants are not old enough yet for me to start tieing down but i will keep that option defently open...

will upload a few pics later or tomorrow when i get a prober camera i am currently growing

20 Feminized Auto Ak47 x Lowryder 2 about week n 6 days old from germ.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't waste the juice running the cfl. Save it and use it in a nursery for seedlings and & rooting clones.


----------



## kytsam (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey.. yea i would normally of did that my last grow cost me over 700£ in total for running that 600 on 24 hours light for 12 weeks but the yeild and final product was well worth it i produced 3.5 oz's of an Auto Flowering Lowryder 2 "Dry" 


And the reason it took couple extra weeks for the lowryder to finish was due to me feeding the plants with an out of date chemical killing 17 plants and saveing 34 but set them bk in the time they took to finish!

But this time juice aint a prob this just say its now free lmaooo:hubba:


----------



## nova564t (Feb 22, 2011)

Show us your grow!!


----------



## kytsam (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey nova , i will have pictures for you tomorrow as i dont have a camera and i am getting 1 tomorrow so i can just put sd card into laptop,

Have pics on my phone but no transfer cable lollllllll

:holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2011)

You would be far better off using those CFLs for your household lighting....


----------



## nova564t (Feb 22, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> Hey nova , i will have pictures for you tomorrow as i dont have a camera and i am getting 1 tomorrow so i can just put sd card into laptop,
> 
> Have pics on my phone but no transfer cable lollllllll
> 
> :holysheep: :hubba:


Phone pics are bad anyway, they can be used to locate your grow.


----------



## kytsam (Feb 22, 2011)

Yea didnt no that my grow isnt in my own house always away from your own door step

Especially when the amount is over the "Caution" limit lol

Just going to scrap the cfl waste of 55£ aww well can never have enough equipment just going to purchase a 400 hps to go with the 600 and hit them bitchs with 1000 watt hps 

Thanks for the info on cfl's and there full potential! (0) lol:ignore:


----------



## nova564t (Feb 22, 2011)

Its not that they dont work, they do, just not as efficiently as HID. I have only CFLS and take a look at my buds, use the link in my sig to check 'em out!!


----------



## kytsam (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice Journal liked it alot!!

How much did that yeild for you ?? 
Ok then, see i was just going to keep adding aanother cfl every 2 weeks i get £££££ and try add more light but with the downside that more light (Hps lighting) produces far too much heat where the cfl are pretty much undetectable from the helicopter.....or is that not true ??


----------



## nova564t (Feb 22, 2011)

You will hear from most people that  being detected by aircraft will only happen if they have already been tipped off by someone.


----------



## kytsam (Feb 22, 2011)

well thats a valid point thanks nova for all the feedback and i'll take it all on board!!


----------



## nova564t (Feb 22, 2011)

When I started growing I was given a plant and had no place to grow and not much money, I used an old fixture I had laying around and bought 65w cfls whenever I came up with the money. My grow space is in a closet adjacent to my bedroom so I cant use a loud fan or :angrywife: . So I have 4 65w and 2 40w cfls, I might be a little under lit, but I only need a 105 cfm fan to keep my bloom room cool.


----------



## kytsam (Feb 22, 2011)

Yea well u gotta start somewhere eh? the thing about cannabis what ive relised is u can never have enough information and theres always something new to try or do i been doing it around 2 n half years now had 8 successful grows and 2 hermie attacks lol still basically a newb as im still new to tieing them down and getting more out of your plants instead i just uped the light but from reading throw these forums and listening to other peoples comments am pleased to say alot of it will be used on my current grow for the experience purpose


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> Nice Journal liked it alot!!
> 
> How much did that yeild for you ??
> Ok then, see i was just going to keep adding aanother cfl every 2 weeks i get £££££ and try add more light but with the downside that more light (Hps lighting) produces far too much heat where the cfl are pretty much undetectable from the helicopter.....or is that not true ??



Actually, that is not true.  Lumen for lumen, CFLs run hotter than HPS.  A 400W HPS with an air cooled hood can be cooled fairly easily.  The ballst can be located remotely, which helps with heat issues.  A 400W HPS puts out about 50,000 lumens.  It would take about 18 42 W bulbs (consuming 756 watts) to produce that many lumens.  Or about 12 65 W bulbs.  When you get this many CFLs together, it is going to create some heat.  

However, they will grow decent pot--it just costs more in electricity to do so.  The reason that I have advised against side lighting with CFLs is because you have to have the bulbs so close to the plants to be of real benefit.


----------



## kytsam (Feb 22, 2011)

^^^ Like i said something new every day lol ^^^  i think im just going to use a 400 now so that will bring me up to 1000 watt hps scrap the cfl for different project , how much does it cost with a air cooled hood?? any recommended website's to purchase 1? Would be appreciated 

I'll defently make a trip over to plants tomorrow and take a few pics on a camera and let u guys tell me what u think all 20 are female showing sex by 14 day


----------



## kytsam (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey guys here are some pictures i got today of my plants got more to upload just show u these first think the plants are around 19 days old

Thinking theres something up plants looking bit dropy???? temp at 24c fans on ...


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2011)

those arent the ones showing sex are they?

they dont appear to have shown sex


----------



## kytsam (Feb 23, 2011)

Pistils are on the sides but very faint


----------



## kytsam (Feb 23, 2011)

and are they not a bit small looking to be doing that?? im paranoid about the size but ive only did 1 grow with auto flower this be my 2nd ive normally did big ones doing the veg but after seeing a lowryder grow to about 5 ft i will never look bk at growin big 1's and do half the harvest in 1 year


----------



## kytsam (Feb 23, 2011)

another pic


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> and are they not a bit small looking to be doing that?? im paranoid about the size but ive only did 1 grow with auto flower this be my 2nd ive normally did big ones doing the veg but after seeing a lowryder grow to about 5 ft i will never look bk at growin big 1's and do half the harvest in 1 year


 

14 days is very young to be showing sex IMO, but i know nothing about autos so who cares what i say :ignore: .

i dont think them getting to big would be an issue because they are autos, dont they stay small.


----------



## kytsam (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea i orignally thought they would go wild like my last auto's did but they were not a cross was just lowryder 2 dont no but will have that 400 next week or so, that might help dnt no aww well ya get what ur giveing lol


----------

